# Salt Life in a nut shell



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Forget it


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Can we get the story behind your decision?


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Ron19 said:


> Can we get the story behind your decision?


my thoughts also


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ummmmm........


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Salted pistachios roasted in the shell is how I like mine!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Salt life is gay.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Salt life is gay.


Yep!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## GrandSlam (Oct 22, 2007)

I thought "Gay Life" was gay. Must be missing something. 

Don't get me started on Gay Harvey now.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> Forget it


 
What were we talking about here? :001_huh:


----------



## High Road (Dec 15, 2012)

the brand salt-life has grown much larger than most fads do and it is funny how many salt-life stickers you can see in places like Atlanta and Nashville. 

What is more amazing is the number of people that are trying to mimic the concept with an intent to get rich and their attempts are plain cheesy and they think people are going to flock to and wear their "brand" like they have salt-life. That is much worse than the success that salt-life has seen. 

There have been a couple show up on here.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i know a guy who has a "assault life" sticker with a pic of an AR on it


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

There have been a couple show up on here.[/QUOTE]

I dont fault the people for trying to make money and liked some of the shirts seen on here as I relate and enjoy being on or looking at pics. of Saltwater/ fishing but they do kinda seem like posers jumping on the ban wagon. JMO.. AU


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Didn't take for for the infantile "gay jokes" to slither out.

Was the OP upset by people on here coming up with apparel lines or something?


----------



## High Road (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't fault anyone for making an effort to form a business or make money. I do fault someone for the lame attempt to copy someone else who had to do it without a guide to follow. My point is that if someone is sincere about forming a brand or business at least be original enough not to appear to a copy cat. There have been so many people try to duplicate Salt-Life and their idea is obviously modeled after Salt-Life it is sick or Lame at best.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

HAHAHA that video is pretty funny. I remember when the only people that had salt life stickers and clothes were people that actually lived it. When I got my sticker on my truck like 6 years ago it was actually surfers who fished a lot, and a couple of hardcore fishermen who are at the pier on on their boat every day they had off. Now every ******* who goes fishing once a year has the stickers and t-shirts. It's a national ******* joke. The only thing I have left that says salt life is a charm my Mom got me for my birthday a few years ago and some t-shirts I wear when I think I might ruin a shirt with blood. I will be the first one to admit once something becomes pop-culture I shy away from it. I used to be stoked to support a small business from Fl but it's anything but small now, have you guys seen the new $200 sunglasses, first company I've seen trying to break into a super competitive market with 200 dollar shades coming out the door.
I guess if I'm gonna talk shit about salt life maybe I should change my picture.....


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Whatever makes people their money. Personally I like the salt life gear and if people want to copy it to make a profit I see nothing wrong with it. It's not very creative, if we don't like it the we shouldn't purchase the following brand. Oh well.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Kinda like doit yourself videos on fishing from the beach or yak or whatever. Its a fad. Something to watch when u / we have nothing else to do.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I got a couple of salt life ones with spear fishing pics on them. I also have some carpe diem, some guy harvey shirts and some flordia gator t shirts. I like to wear t shirts i usually buy ones with pictures i like on them, imagine that i like fishing and UF. It is kinda stupid to think something is only cool for six months then explodes in popularity and now you can't still enjoy the same t shirt you must have liked at some point to drop some $$ on. 
i dont give a flying **** if somebody in Ohio has a salt life sticker it doesnt change my opinion of the shirt in my drawer. What are some of you guys little middle school girls "i cant wear that anymore cause sally has it now"


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

High Road said:


> I don't fault anyone for making an effort to form a business or make money. I do fault someone for the lame attempt to copy someone else who had to do it without a guide to follow. My point is that if someone is sincere about forming a brand or business at least be original enough not to appear to a copy cat. There have been so many people try to duplicate Salt-Life and their idea is obviously modeled after Salt-Life it is sick or Lame at best.


If you don't like it don't look at it. It must bother you pretty bad to comment about it. In this kind of economy, I can't blame anyone for trying to make an extra buck. What you may think is lame, may look good to someone else. I personally think the two shirts on here look pretty good. I can't make out if you are mad, or jealous. Again, if you don't like it, don't buy the damn thing. I will agree that it has turned into a fad, just like the Browning buck mark. Half of the folks don't even own anything Browning.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> i know a guy who has a "assault life" sticker with a pic of an AR on it


I happen to have one of those shirts.........


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't wear SL, but it doesn't bother me to see someone from Minnesota wearing a shirt. 

Look at it like this. Some of these folks work all yr for one week of vacation on the coast somewhere. They have a blast, do some fishing and swimming and most importantly, spend money in the local economy. Do they live the "Salt Life"? Perhaps not, but a lot of them feel they work all year to live it in that short span of time. If every time someone looks at their Salt Life sticker on their car and it reminds them of the gulf coast, I'm all for it


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris V said:


> I don't wear SL, but it doesn't bother me to see someone from Minnesota wearing a shirt.
> 
> Look at it like this. Some of these folks work all yr for one week of vacation on the coast somewhere. They have a blast, do some fishing and swimming and most importantly, spend money in the local economy. Do they live the "Salt Life"? Perhaps not, but a lot of them feel they work all year to live it in that short span of time. If every time someone looks at their Salt Life sticker on their car and it reminds them of the gulf coast, I'm all for it


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I like to make fun of it time to time, who cares? Hell, I wish I thought of it first! Gotta make a good deal of money...


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree Salt Life has absolutely blown up, but its no reason to hate it. I do however think all of the other fill in the blank "_____ life" is a joke, and point blank mimicking it is stupid.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Hell, I wish I thought of it first!.


I think ALL of us have thought that at least once!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I must say I own several shirts stickers, as I will own plenty of angler up stickers too. I am a sticker nut. I will also say I have never paid full price for one either, goto beals in milton they are on the clearance rack all the time for sometime 80%.....I gotta a kick outta douche life though should be right under scrap life lol.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chris V said:


> I don't wear SL, but it doesn't bother me to see someone from Minnesota wearing a shirt.
> 
> Look at it like this. Some of these folks work all yr for one week of vacation on the coast somewhere. They have a blast, do some fishing and swimming and most importantly, spend money in the local economy. Do they live the "Salt Life"? Perhaps not, but a lot of them feel they work all year to live it in that short span of time. If every time someone looks at their Salt Life sticker on their car and it reminds them of the gulf coast, I'm all for it


Yep, right on. Agree 100%.

I don't really care what other people buy or spend their money on. If they like it, more power to them.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Salt life is gay.


C'mon! Im not that gay...


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd rather see someone wear a salt life shirt and have a salt life sticker and not live the salt life then someone that is a "true" bama fan and wears bama shirts all the time and has a giant roll tide decal on their window that doesn't even watch football.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

How lame is this thread.... Salt life should be about being the "Salt" and the Light. Let's just be ourselves. Hey if I like a logo or sticker I will buy it. If I want to support some else's cause then I am gonna so that also. IMO angler up is a good cause, I am not gonna go broke buying a decal and it makes me feel good that she may see her design on my truck.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Having lived in Texas and seeing "Bubba" driving around with his "Cowboy Up" stickers, shirts and belt buckles I was just SICK of it, wanted to ask them what the hell is "Cowboy UP" ??????? So not that I am bashing "Angler Up" probably GREAT guys and I like some of their designs the name itself just makes me think of the "Cowboy Up" brand. 
To me "Salt Life" is just what it says, a "LIFESTYLE" that you live, those of us that actually feel that sense of RELIEF as we pull away from the dock, like we were not meant to be on land, the way we look at a sunset or sunrise from the bow of a boat, the excitement as we see one of our bucket list fished fixing to be marked off the list if we CAN JUST GET IT INSIDE THE BOAT !!!!!! I like Salt Life, and I live it.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I have heard my company name "Angler Up" mentioned in this thread a few times so I would like to explain a few things about my company... With that being said.. I am by no means trying to be controversial towards anyone and I am very grateful for the little bit of success we have had in a short period of time. I just want people to understand the origin of AU. 

First, I am a charter boat captain... I offer a service to about 150 clients a year. My charter business is called Angler Up charters. I pay all of my bills off of the money i make in this business. I thought that it would help boost my business if I started offering a product with my service (clothing, hats, ect...) Angler Up clothing was designed to sell to my charter clients. It just happened to become popular locally and so now I am selling it to a few stores. I have ZERO idea what God has planned for my company and if he blesses me with success then we will give him the glory. If not, then I will keep running my charter business and be happy with it's mild success. 

Secondly, Angler Up was also created to give my sister something do to. As I have said in other threads, she is a very talented artist but has really been unable to show her true talents because of her chronic illness. I wanted her to become part of the product section of my charter business to show her talents to everyone and make her feel good. She gets a thrill over seeing someone wear her shirt. My sister self taught herself how to draw tatoos and crazy writing styles when she was a young kid. She drew Angler Up font from her bed, with a pencil, looking at absolutely nothing. Angler Up does not have the Word " salt" or the word "life" in it. Angler Up is a very edgy, made up, font. 

Thirdly, If you notice our products you will see that we are trying to go more towards athletic gear for the outdoor industry. I was a college baseball player and love the feel of athletic wear. We have flex fit hats, and under armour style shirts. I thought bringing athletic wear to the outdoor industry would be a cool idea since our family is big into sports. I have been selling our stuff to lots of little league ball players.

Lastly, I think Salt Life is a great company and we love what they have done. They capture a very large market and koodos to them! The name is genius. In our opinion we have zero relations to Salt Life. The only thing similar is that we offer vinyl cut decals. As Americans, we have the liberty to create any type of business we dream of. What's wrong with competition between two business's?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Woooooo Weeeeeee Be glad when fishing weather gets here......Come on 90's!!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Brant, didn't mean to offend and if I did I appologize.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you do paypal Brant? if so pm me some info I want some of the vinyl stickers.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Soooo...what was said in the op? Dying to know lol.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

CCC said:


> Brant, didn't mean to offend and if I did I appologize.


No worries man!


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2010)

Oops, critical mass on Salt Life exposure has been reached!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

After reading this whole thread, I think I have a good case of PFF Life.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> After reading this whole thread, I think I have a good case of PFF Life.


:thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I ate at the Salt Life restaurant in Jax. It was actually damn good, the Poke bowl was the best Poke bowl Ive ever had. Very cool setting too with Tony Ludivico's photographs hanging every where.

I talked to the owner while I was there and they were thinking about opening up a restaurant in Destin but this was during the oil spill fiasco and decided against it at the time. If I ever find my self in Jacksonville again I will stop by for a Poke bowl for sure.


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a girl in Mobile that I saw going down Dawes Road a couple months back that had "Slut Life" on the back of her truck. Laughed my ass off for atleast three minutes.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

CHICO said:


> There is a girl in Mobile that I saw going down Dawes Road a couple months back that had "Slut Life" on the back of her truck. Laughed my ass off for atleast three minutes.


:thumbup: I love an Honest Girl.:thumbsup:


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

salt-life said:


> C'mon! Im not that gay...


Lol I'm dying right now lol haha


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the "bath salt life" stickers the best!


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

CHICO said:


> There is a girl in Mobile that I saw going down Dawes Road a couple months back that had "Slut Life" on the back of her truck. Laughed my ass off for atleast three minutes.


 
Thats awesome
:thumbsup:


----------

